# Problème d'installation lexmark 4550



## Hilock (8 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je viens d'acquérir une lexmark 4550 wifi. La config s'est bien passée sur mes PC mais sur le mac pas moyen.
L'installation s'effectue à l'aide d'un fichier installer et à la fin un message me dit que tout est ok or impossible d'imprimer. L'imprimante est visible dans le menu configuration d'imprimante mais lorsque je vais dessus rien ne se passe même le niveau d'encre ne fonctionne pas. Par curiosité j'ai essayé d'en installer une en mode impression IP avec l'adresse de l'imprimante et là je peux voir le niveau d'encre mais pas imprimé.
Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de soucis avec une imprimante Wifi.

Merci


----------



## pierre22 (8 Août 2007)

Souvent réparer les autorisation résoud les problèmes de nouvelles installations.

http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html

Pour télécharger Onyx X (répare automatiquement les autorisations
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/systeme/gra_index.html

Cordialement


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

Tu peux aussi essayer le driver le plus r&#233;cent (8 juin 2007) si tu l'as install&#233; &#224; partir du CD et que ce dernier est plus vieux:

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=75:3:0:583:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=12922&searchLang=fr&os_group=Mac%20OS%20X

Chez moi, ca avait r&#233;gl&#233; pas mal de probl&#232;me avec ma X1150  mais il est vrai qu'elle n'est pas wifi


----------



## Hilock (8 Août 2007)

J'ai effectuer un nettoyage avec onix désinstaller les pilotes et réinstaller les pilotes internet mais rien ne change. A la fin de l'installation ça me dit que l'imprimante n'a pas pu être ajouté à Configuration d'imprimante et m'invite à l'ajouter moi même mais sans me dire dans quel mode (via IP, réseau Lexmark...) ni comment.
J'avoue que je suis perdu comme je vous l'ai dit en mode ip l'imprimante est dectecté par les logiciels lexmark mais n'est pas utilisable. J'ai essayé les différents mode du via ip et rien n'évolue.
Ma meilleure tentative vu en mode via ip avec socket/ip HP où là lors de l'envoi de l'impression il y a eu le message "host connected, send print job" avant l'éternel erreur de connexion m'invitant à effacer la tache.
Si quelqu'un a une autre idée je suis preneur.


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

Tu as essay&#233; de d&#233;sactiver temporairement le parefeu du mac  ?

essaye aussi de red&#233;marrer le mac apr&#232;s l'installation

Ou de cr&#233;er un nouveau compte utilisateur sur le mac et de voir si l'installation du driver de la lexmark g&#233;n&#232;re le m&#234;me probl&#232;me


----------



## Hilock (8 Août 2007)

Mon pare feu n'est pas activ&#233;. L&#224; je suis en train d'essayer sur un autre compte utilisateur. Tout &#224; l'heure lorsque l'installation s'est d&#233;roul&#233; "normalement" il y avait l'imprimante dans le menu configuration d'imprimante. Le nom &#233;tait bon mais en type c'&#233;tait marqu&#233; RAW imprimante et lorsque je voulais imprimer rien ne se pass&#233; il y avait une barre de rpogression qui faisait un passage furtif puis rien ni dans la liste des doc &#224; imprimer ni &#224; l'imprimante.
J'ai essay&#233; de lui mettre le bon driver mais le probl&#232;me reste le m&#234;me.

Voil&#224; j'ai essay&#233; un autre compte utilisateur mais le probl&#232;me reste le m&#234;me. Je viens de voir un nouveau firmware de 'limprimante je vais essay&#233; de l'installer et voir si &#231;a change quelque chose.


----------



## valu (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème que toi... As tu trouvé une solution depuis ton dernier message ? Ma Lexmark marche sur 2 PC en WIFI et impossible d'imprimer avec le Mac alors qu'il la reconnait. Les Applications quittent inopinément et le message d'erreur m'indique une erreur liée au module IJ PRint Quality ??? A ce niveau, mon incompétence brille !
Si tu as des solutions, je prends...: 
Merci.


----------



## Hilock (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution à ce jour. J'imprime donc uniquement sous windows. Les drivers mis à jour ne changent rien.


----------



## jofoli (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté ce type d'imprimante mais il m'a été impossible d'aller au bout de l'installation avec le CD fourni ou le fichier téléchargé chez le fabriquant (une erreur interne est survenue !). J'ai finalement créé un nouveau compte utilisateur sur lequel j'ai pu faire l'installation. L'imprimante a ainsi fonctionné.
J'ai ensuite transféré le dossier créé dans les préférences du nouvel utilisateur  (Bibliotheque -->Printer) vers le dossier de l'utilisateur normal.
Ca fonctionne maintenant impeccablement !


----------



## zirmat (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
Même problème sous mon Imac 24" tout neuf, impossible d'installer l'imprimante. Dès que je lance l'impression d'un doc ça me sort de l'application avec le message : L'application Textedit s'est fermée inopinément. Il se peut que le le problème soit provoqué par le module IJPrintQuality.
J'ai essayé ta combine jofoli, mais même maladie 
J'ai envoyé le rapport chez Apple reste + qu'à attendre.


----------



## Caritiba (7 Décembre 2007)

sur le site lexmark que je viens de consulter pour la X4550 ils precisent que c'est pour mac OS X mais 10.3 et 10.4 alors que leopard est en 10.5...
apparement ils prevoient une mise à jour de leur logiciel pour 10.5...
il faut donc attendre !


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

Caritiba a dit:


> sur le site lexmark que je viens de consulter pour la X4550 ils precisent que c'est pour mac OS X mais 10.3 et 10.4 alors que leopard est en 10.5...
> apparement ils prevoient une mise à jour de leur logiciel pour 10.5...
> il faut donc attendre !



pour certains modèle 4557, il existe déjàun patch léopard disponible sur le site de lexmark


----------



## Vinc (8 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai eu des tas de problèmes (non résolus, je m'en sers en usb) avec cette satanée Lexmark 4550.
Pour ce qui est de l'install wifi, il faut bien suivre les étapes de la doc.
La config wifi se fait par le biais d'un navigateur web. Ce qui est génial, c'est qu'une fois que l'on a validé les paramètres ça mouline indéfiniment (avec Safari sous Tiger) ! En fait, les paramètres ont bien été enregistrés. En général je laisse mouliner quelques minutes et puis je me déconnecte de l'imprimante et je me reconnecte à mon réseau wifi. Et en général ça marche.
Il y a aussi un choix crucial sur le type de réseau : mode ad hoc ou infrastructure.
De mémoire, avec une Freebox en mode routeur, il faut choisir "infrastructure" (à vérifier hein, ça fait quelques semaines que j'ai arrêté de me battre avec, j'avais du trouver l'info sur le net).
Mais le pire est ailleurs : dés qu'il y a un pb de réseau, la config saute et il faut TOUT recommencer ! Ré-installer les drivers, ré-initialiser les paramètres réseau de l'imprimante (bouton paramètres sur l'imprimante), refaire la config wifi avec l'interface web (et oui il n'y a pas d'utilitaire de config sur Mac)

Et bien sûr, sous Leopard, elle ne fonctionne absolument pas en wifi !!

Une imprimante à EVITER absolument !!!!


----------

